# Make yer own Maya Dust



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Some a yall might know bout Maya Dust. It works really nice ifin yall startin a fire with a fire steel er other sparkin device. Works good with a lens to. Good stuff but it be $5 er more a tin.

I can get fat wood fer lessen $3.50 fer 4 pounds. That be what Maya Dust be, fatwood sawdust. Well I took a stick a my fatwood an a utility knife an scraped the fatwood inta nice shavins.

In bout 10 er 15 minutes I had two tins a my own Maya Dust fer just pennies!

Look sumtin like this:









A few minutes time will save ya some cash fer other preps!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

If all it is, is saw dust, I wonder if Lowes/home Depot's lumber department would give it to you. In our area they are constantly cutting boards down for people... Just a thought?!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, but it be fatwood sawdust. Fatwood full a pine resin so it lights real easy.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Great tip . Way easier than carrying around a bag of Matchlight.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahh, I see says the blind man... Hmm... Wonder if you could soak or coat regular saw dust that would stay a long period for just in case?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Regular sawdust a just a bit a melted wax.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting idea. My question is does it work better than dryer lint. Because my dryer seems to produce copious amounts of that for free (okay, not for free, but as an expected side product of dry clothing).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Dryer lint on it's own if kept dry works well to, burns faster then the dust. 
Dryer lint mixed with vaseline, burns slower but be a bit messy.
I always got fatwood round, so just another option a startin a fire an naturally water resistant.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Where does one get fatwood (I have never heard of it)?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fatwood comes from the stump of a dead pine tree. The resin slowly sinks inta the stump an collects there. 

When ya find one a bust it open you'll know, it'll be dark an sticky an smell heavy a pine.

I ain't never found it in the wild here. But I pick it up at the local Menards lumber yard in the fireplace/outdoors cookin section. Most larger places might have it. Otherwise ya can order it online.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input here, VERY helpful


Damn, didn't even think about dryer lint... Crap, I have a full bag of that stuff up stairs, and mine keeps making more and more too, every darn time I use it too!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Fatwood is the result of falling a live pine, while it is dorment(in winter) and the sap (pitch) is in the roots, when spring comes the roots send the sap up, and it soaks into the wood left on the stump. I don't know what happens in warmer climates where it doesn't freeze in winter.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

My family has always used regular chainsaw sawdust picked up after cutting firewood and put it in a glass jar. Then add some kerosene. Spoon a couple spoonfulls to the base of your wood pile in the wood stove and light it. Makes a good firestarter. I have never seen anyone else do that but its probably not unheard of.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen the kerosene used. Someone I know uses small slivers of wood and put it in a popcorn Tim with the kerosene one the bottom, the wood soaks it up. 
Or they take the pieces that fall off from the splitting if any does.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I use a wood rasp and can fill a couple of snus tins in a few minutes. I throw a birthday candle in on top of the shavings and have enough tinder to start two good fires. Thanks to the OP, this is a great tip for a bit of home-made gear.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

good stuff! thanks Ol coot!:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

invision said:


> Damn, didn't even think about dryer lint... Crap, I have a full bag of that stuff up stairs, and mine keeps making more and more too, every darn time I use it too!


I have a new unused Paint Can(available in the Paint Isle at HD) packed full and tight of dryer lint for kindling but I'm going to find a way to get a hold of some "Fatwood" without spending for it.

Thanks for the Thread OCH.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I cheat. 
i take a firelog and cut it into slices one inch thick.
Then cut those into quarters. I get a bunch of them for a $3 fire log and they burn for about 15-20 minuets. I put them in zip lock baggies. Two will light dry firewood in the fireplace.
But I love the fat wood idea. I need pine trees in my part of Texas.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ah, but it be fatwood sawdust. Fatwood full a pine resin so it lights real easy.


would that also be call lighter pine?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

people around here sell it and use it to start fires in winter and when camping. I have a stump of it in my yard that is about three feet around.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> would that also be call lighter pine?


Prolly the same thin. If it be sticky with resin an smell a pine ta high heaven that be it.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

that lighter pine. will burn for ever, it seems, once you light it.


----------

